# Which olympic bar to buy?



## d3v (Feb 27, 2014)

Not sure which is the better choice...

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/olympic-weightlifting-bar.html

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/escape-fitness-olympic-power-bar.html

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/myo-strength-7ft-olympic-bar.html

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/hampton-power-bar-gold-bar.html

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/cf-mens-olympic-bar.html

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/jordan-elite-steel-high-performance-olympic-bar.html

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/forge-fitness-mens-20kg-olympic-bar-premium.html

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/york-powerlifting-bar.html

Or is there something from the Strengthshop.com that is better than the above?

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/bars/strength-shop-synthesis-weightlifting-bar-w-needle-bearings-1044.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/bars/strength-shop-fusion-bar.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/bars/strength-shop-perpetual-powerlifting-bar.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/bars/olympic-weightlifting-bar.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/bars/strength-shop-perpetual-weightlifting-bar-w-lifetime-warranty.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/bars/strength-shop-functional-training-bar.html

All of the above are within the £150-250 price range, but what do you guys think of this £90 bar from strengthshop?

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/bars/olympic-bar.html

Please need buying advice!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

eBay mate

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olympic-Chrome-Straight-Barbell-6ft-6-Foot-72-Weight-Lifting-Bar-Collars-/360839525373?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item5403b633fd


----------



## owas (Sep 6, 2011)

ashmo said:


> eBay mate
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olympic-Chrome-Straight-Barbell-6ft-6-Foot-72-Weight-Lifting-Bar-Collars-/360839525373?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item5403b633fd


sorry but i would stay away from anything like this, crappy steel, crappy bushings, much too big in diameter and horrible knurling.

strengthshop bars are pretty good, even the budget black oxide bar is decent depending if you get a good one (i have 2 and one has non existent knurling and one is decently sharp)

a lot will be on preference, most the bars you posted will be perfectly fine .. just nothing with a chrome finish.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i have the strength shop perpetual bars....they are fine quality for the money


----------



## d3v (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all, I went with the £90 black oxide bar from strengthshop two weeks ago. I ordered on Thursday morning and it arrived the next day around 12pm... that's less than 30 hours!

With it being my first ever olympic bar I can't have a proper opinion on the matter however my thoughts are that the knurling is pretty sharp and beyond that I can't really find anything else to say about it other than that there is a little play in the bearings, one side more so than the other, no idea if it's normal or not? I like the centre knurling, and the ring marks which are nice for when squating, so you know your gripping the bar equally each side without having to look.

I've deadlifted 130kg x5 and rack pulled 150kg x8 and it's been fine.

I'm happy with it!


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

i also have the £90 strengthshop bar. i've had it for about 5 months and it gets atleast 8 hours of use every week. ive had 190kg on it with no issues. knurling is still good, diameter of the bar is very good and overrall is just a very solid bar. nothing at all wrong with it (yet), im surprised how well its holding up for such a cheap bar. only thing bad would be the knurling is quite 'sharp' when new, but after a few uses its fine. cant comment on the other bars as i havent used them, but cant really go wrong with stengthshop. ive got a few things from them and quality and service always seems to be on point


----------

